# Table wiring?



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

My new track will only be a 2 post version with no brake post.
My question is- Are the 2 post tracks suppose to be wired with the power wire going to the posts or the ground wire going to the posts?

Ronnie


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Since you would already have done 2/3 of the wiring just go ahead and wire for brakes. In the long run you'll be glad you did and the expense isn't that much more. Here is a link you might find helpful:

Track Power and Wiring


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Nothing for nothing,but if I was spending all of the dough you're spending,I would definetly wire the track for brakes too.At least it gives people an option.

I know I like them sometimes.

Ive been reading your posts.Sounds like you have a pretty cool setup coming.Be sure to post some pics for us to see!!!!

Mike(ice9


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Mike and AFX,

The reason I'm not doing it now is that I was told that with a lot of kids using the track on a commercial basis I would spend a lot of time changing blowed fuses from wrong hookups of the controller. I know that they are color coded, but I'm sure you know how kids are. I don't think it should take much to add the brakes later on down the road.

http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=241513&ck=

This is the addy to Full Tilts page and my track is listed as Ozark Raceway

Ronnie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Take a look at the link below. I have posted a link to Steve's site elsewhwere also. He knows his stuff when it comes to electronics. He works on electrical systems for nuclear power plants when he isn't racing HOs!!!!!!!

Siberia Racing's Tech Page


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

co_zee said:


> He works on electrical systems for nuclear power plants when he isn't racing HOs!!!!!!!


Does that explain why his cars glow in the dark?
:jest: 
(Just joking of course..)
Scott


----------

